# Itchy feet?



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

The vet told me Bette has allergies, so I have to give her antihistamine twice a day. I notice if it's rainy, she'll chew her feet when she comes in, and sometimes chews at them when the weather is fair. Has anyone else had this problem or have any ideas to help her?


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

My last dog had this. I think it was called atopic dermatitis.

His symptoms were quite severe so he often had to wear socks or boots in the house. Things I found to help were -

Boots,
Piriton
Sudacreme if feet/skin got sore
Cutting out treats (other than home cooked no additive type ones)
Hypoallergenic or raw dog food.
Evening Primrose Oil capsules (he had dandruff type skin flakes)
Keeping on top of anti flea treatments

With Monty it was definately worse in high pollen times. I also found he was allergic to cats (I had three of them) because over the years as my cats died his symptoms improved considferable.

I didnt get skin tests done with him, wish I had, but it may be worth asking your vet to do some and track down exactly what your dog id allergic to.

Here's a link for info on atopic dermatitis -

http://priory.com/vet/vetatop1.htm


----------

